

We've open sourced our HTML5 equation solver and grapher. - huntergdavis
http://www.hunterdavis.com/2012/01/23/quickgrapher/

======
ubershmekel
Seems like a nice graphic calculator. It could be really useful on a short and
memorable domain.

------
Lighting
quickgrapher.com shows up as an expired domain on Jan 20, 2012.

~~~
huntergdavis
Yeah I let it expire after the SOPA stuff with godaddy. Doesn't get quite as
many hits as you'd expect, but I didn't exactly bend over backwards
advertising it either.

